# Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?



## Duquesa86 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kann es sein, daß meine Seerose Blattläuse hat? Hab gestern o graus viele kleine schwarze und weiße Tierchen auf meinen Seerosenblättern gesehen. Auch fangen einige Blätter an sich an den Rändern zu kräuseln...und die einzige Blüte hat auch schon schwarze Punkte....

Was kann man da machen?


----------



## tipit (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Hallo,
welche Insekten das sind, weiß ich nicht.
Aber probier doch einmal die Seerosen einen Augenblick unterzutauchen.
Dann gehen die Tierchen baden. Angenehm für die Tierchen bei der Hitze und angenehm für die __ Teichrosen.

Liebe Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Dodi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Hallo Gabi,

ja, Blattläuse haben die Seerosen auch manchmal.
Diese 1 x tägl. mit dem __ Wasserschlauch abspülen.
Mehr kann man nicht machen, ohne Leben im Teich zu gefährden.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Servus Gabi

Sieht das so bei deinen Seerosen aus 


 

 
Stark befallene Blätter habe ich abgeschnitten, nicht so stark befallene Blätter habe ich mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt 

Edit: Hier noch ein Link zu meiner damaligen Frage


----------



## Duquesa86 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

@Helmut, wie auf dem 2. Bild sieht das bei mir aus. Das Blatt das am meisten befallen war, wurde gelb und das habe ich abgeschnitten. Die anderen habe ich abgebraust und jetzt schiss, daß die Viecher auch auf meine anderen Pflanzen gehen. Bei mir haben sich die Seerosenblätter zum Teil am Rand gewellt. Das war vorher auch nicht.

Von was kommt sowas? 

Wir wollten in den nächsten Wochen das Wasser prüfen und dann Fische einsetzen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Servus Gabi

Annett hat damals geantwortet ....


> Hallo Digicat,
> 
> ich würde mir da weniger Sorgen machen...
> 
> ...



Hoffe die Erklärung hilft Dir 

Edit: Ach ja ... die Blattläuse sind nicht wieder gekommen ....


----------



## Duquesa86 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Uah, das wird glaube ich mein Alptraum! Mein __ Froschlöffel ist heute schwarz und das wo er gerade einen Blütenstengel geschoben hat. Meine __ Sumpfdotterblume kriegt braune Sprenkel auf den Blättern... und die Blattläuse haben sich ganz schön vermehrt. Werde gleich alles abduschen gehen, aber ich bezweifel stark, daß das groß was nützt. Ich habe im ganzen Garten keine Blattläuse - nur im Teich!


----------



## JochenK (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Hallo Gabi,

mi geht es nenau so, allerdings sind bei mir speziell die __ Iris befallen, und das ganz schön heftig 
Die meisten Blätter sind total schwarz vor Blattläusen, jedoch erkenne ich nicht wirklich einen negativen Einfluss auf die Pflanzen.
Bei mir sind es dunkle fast schwarze Blattläuse, und das zu Hauf. Fast alle Iris sind betroffen, und da habe ich dank Rainer etliche von...

Ich werde nachher mal euren Rat befolgen und diese ein wenig baden schicken.


----------



## Duquesa86 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Seit dem 2. Abduschen sieht das Ganze wieder besser aus. Leider mag die Seerose nicht mehr aufgehen. Sie war zu als ich am Abend abgeduscht hab - und ist es leider geblieben.


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Moin.

Blattläuse gehören zur Natur. Im Ackerbau/Obstbau wehrt man sich dagegen, da sie die Pflanzen durch ihr massenhaftes Auftreten 
1. schwächen und 
2. öfters mal Viren übertragen, welche für extreme Ertragsverluste sorgen. 

Am Teich bleibe ich bei meiner von Helmut weiter oben zitierten Aussage: Nur mechanisch entfernen, d.h. abstreifen, abspritzen, zerquetschen o.ä. 
Vielleicht findet Ihr auch ein paar Marienkäfer oder deren Larven im Garten und könnt diese zu den Läusen setzen. Die Larven des Marienkäfer sind wahre Blattlausvernichter. 

An den __ Iris machen sich bestimmt zu den Läusen auch noch Ameisen zu schaffen. Diese würde ich zumindest mechanisch ein wenig ärgern. Vielleicht suchen sie sich eine andere Bleibe für ihre Futterquelle (Blattläuse).

Viel Erfolg und einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Hallo Gabi,

die Seerosenblüte hält sowieso nur ein paar Tage.


----------



## Duquesa86 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

mhm, ja aber sie war noch gar nicht richtig aufgegangen


----------



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

GsD haben die Blattläuse anscheinend aufgegeben *uff*


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Hallo,
Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, grade bei diesen warmen Tagen sind die Teichpflanzen die Saftigen und mit Wasser gut versorgten.

Da stürzen sich halt die Blattläuse wohl drauf...

Aber das mit dem Abbrausen merke ich mir mal... 
Funktioniert das auch bei Landpflanzen?... dort habe ich einen solchen Effekt noch nicht beobachten können.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe - Blattläuse auf Seerosen?*

Hi Andreas,

bei Landpflanzen finden die Blattläuse nur schneller wieder zurück. Im Teich ertrinken sie teilweise, werden zum Teil gefressen wenn sie im Wasser treiben (z.B von Fischen, Wasserläufern, Rückenschwimmern) ect.

MfG frank


----------

